# Dual Gate Console ID



## 67158 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey guys

Is there any way to date a console. Picked one up years ago. It has the cable attached.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

I have never heard of a date code on a console. Although I believe there is a code on the shifter.


----------



## 67158 (Mar 29, 2009)

Could you direct me where to look?


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

If you remove the shifter plate (where the lever comes through), on the bottom of that plate there should be a number. If you can post that number I might be able to help


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think what you have is a 1968 model year console. The dual gate was used in '67 and '68 only in that shifter style, and the '67 console is nothing like the one pictured. You won't find a date code on a console, IMO. Just a part number.


----------

